# Sweetening my protein shake??



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey,

I was just wondering what I could put in my strawberry whey protein shake to make it sweeter and taste nicer.

I'm low carbing at the mo so dont want to use fruit (although I do blend in a banana post workout for carbs!) or anything to carby. I was thinking peanut butter but i'm not sure this would mix well in a shaker alone??

I'm trying to stay away from artificial sweetners, flavourings etc so my whey protein is Reflex Natural Whey and although not disgusting, it does taste bland and a little powdery.

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Stevia is great, and negligible impact on blood sugar. More of a 'natural' sweetener.

Personally I like to put in a 1/2 cup of frozen berries. 7g of carbs and makes my vanilla taste great.


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you tried adding dextrose?

Just read you're trying to lower carbs, wont help then aha sorry


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What brand are you using because mine is too sweet TBH.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dextrose mate.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Young.Affluent said:


> Stevia is great, and negligible impact on blood sugar. More of a 'natural' sweetener.
> 
> Personally I like to put in a 1/2 cup of frozen berries. 7g of carbs and makes my vanilla taste great.


Add berries will sweeten it and give you more vits.


----------



## EctoCrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

I have tried peanut butter in a shaker with a mixing ball and it tastes ok with choc whey but not sure it would suit strawberry. Use 1/4 scoop dextrose and see if that helps


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, i've read about Stevia before.... made from some sort of plant leaf or something isnt it? I think i looked at buying it before but then i saw the price LOL.

What about 0% greek yoghurt or cocoa powder? Or are those not overly sweet and a bit crap nutrionally?

I tried adding ground cinnamon in it today but that didnt make an impact.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Milky said:


> What brand are you using because mine is too sweet TBH.


I'm using Reflex Natural Whey as i'm trying to stay away from artificial nasties... probably why its not as tasty as the others i've had as those all had artificial sweetners in etc!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pickle21 said:


> I'm using Reflex Natural Whey as i'm trying to stay away from artificial nasties... probably why its not as tasty as the others i've had as those all had artificial sweetners in etc!


Ah right, try canderel then, or maybe even honey.


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah Stevia comes from a leaf and it's the healthiest sweetener in my opinion. Bit pricey but you'd only need a tsp in a shake.

Can't stand aspartame, ace-k, sucralose etc. They're all neurotoxins as far as I'm concerned.

Yours is a tricky question being that you don't want to add any carbs or sweeteners. If Stevia doesn't work, then only other option is your imagination. Just visualize a nice fatty milkshake and drink it as fast as you can


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

splenda sugar is calorie free and is great, i use it alot with coffee (artificial sweetner though..)

Sorry, just read your trying to steer clear lol


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Young.Affluent said:


> Yeah Stevia comes from a leaf and it's the healthiest sweetener in my opinion. Bit pricey but you'd only need a tsp in a shake.
> 
> Can't stand aspartame, ace-k, sucralose etc. They're all neurotoxins as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Yours is a tricky question being that you don't want to add any carbs or sweeteners. If Stevia doesn't work, then only other option is your imagination. Just visualize a nice fatty milkshake and drink it as fast as you can


Hi

Quick question - I notice that a lot of the Stevia products contain maltodextrin (which is basically a sugar made from refined carbs) so I was just wondering if you knew how much was in a teaspoon of Stevia?

Thanks x


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

What kind of peanut butter are you thinking of to 'sweeten it up'? If you're using natural peanut butter then that shouldn't taste sweet at all, if it's 'crappy' stuff then it's likely to have some sugar in it anyway.

Have you tried some kind of vanilla extract? That's quite sweet (and natural).


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Oh yeah, i've read about Stevia before.... made from some sort of plant leaf or something isnt it? I think i looked at buying it before but then i saw the price LOL.
> 
> What about 0% greek yoghurt or cocoa powder? Or are those not overly sweet and a bit crap nutrionally?
> 
> I tried adding ground cinnamon in it today but that didnt make an impact.


Cocoa is not sweet at all - bitter.

Stevia is good but stevia has some issues as well - not just price!

I have been trying a stevia blend and it is not bad actually - manufactured cleanly as well, no formaldehyde etc.

The biggest issue with getting actual sweeteners is the serving size is in mg's and this is very hard to accurately measure.

Everything on the supermarket shelf will be a less potent consumer friendly product.

Just out of interest how much sweeter do you think it needs to be?


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Cocoa is a great product - near 20% protein and high in fibre as well! But it is bitter - it is not chocolate! LoL


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

pickle21 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wondering what I could put in my strawberry whey protein shake to make it sweeter and taste nicer.
> 
> ...


Get Gaspari's Probiotic Strawberry's & Cream this tastes amazing, so no need to add anything to it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magnum26 said:


> Get Gaspari's Probiotic Strawberry's & Cream this tastes amazing, so no need to add anything to it.


because it has a lot of carbs in it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pickle21 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wondering what I could put in my strawberry whey protein shake to make it sweeter and taste nicer.
> 
> ...


yes, add nothing... the above has ruled out making any positive change to the flavour.

You ask for something yet pull all options off the table

dont want anything containing artficial sweetners = easy route gone

dont want anything carby = removing all natural options

bottom line is only to buy a different protein shake


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> because it has a lot of carbs in it


It's only 9g's per scoop so not that bad. :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magnum26 said:


> It's only 9g's per scoop so not that bad. :tongue:


18g as you have 2 scoops in total as who just has 1? 

pass!!! lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 18g as you have 2 scoops in total as who just has 1?
> 
> pass!!! lol


Hahaha, well I do sometimes... :huh:


----------

